# BEST GYM IN BELFAST ????



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

Are u happy with ur gym? I'm from belfast and can't seem to find a real gym I'm happy with.


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

I was at fit space for a while on the boucher. Was decent but a abit to busy


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

demdelts said:


> I was at fit space for a while on the boucher. Was decent but a abit to busy


What gym u at now mate?


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

Home gym now mate. Cba with all the kids at the gym curling in the squat rack, playing on there phones for half an hour between sets.

Converted the garage into decent home gym.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

biggerry said:


> Are u happy with ur gym? I'm from belfast and can't seem to find a real gym I'm happy with.


What part of belfast? I yes the virgin near holywood - it's very handy to me and has a good range of kit. Full of talent as well.

If it was closer I'd use the dungeon gym (Albert bridge rd I think)


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> What part of belfast? I yes the virgin near holywood - it's very handy to me and has a good range of kit. Full of talent as well.
> 
> If it was closer I'd use the dungeon gym (Albert bridge rd I think)


I'm from just outside belfast mate but goin to pure gym atm, plenty of kit etc but always flat out around 5ish, hate havn to line up for a bench etc. I go some mornings and a lot better at that time but feel like I waste time standin around wen I go at 5. Just wondered if ther was a great weights gym I haven't heard off that wud maybe suit me better yano.


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

demdelts said:


> Home gym now mate. Cba with all the kids at the gym curling in the squat rack, playing on there phones for half an hour between sets.
> 
> Converted the garage into decent home gym.


I know what u mean mate and I have a bench and a few bits in my garage too but somtime it don't feel the same yano. I like cables for certain things and don't have cables in garage.pure gym isn't bad at 9 in the mornin but at 5 its far too busy with ppl like u said lol on ther fones etc. Does my head in !


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

biggerry said:


> I know what u mean mate and I have a bench and a few bits in my garage too but somtime it don't feel the same yano. I like cables for certain things and don't have cables in garage.pure gym isn't bad at 9 in the mornin but at 5 its far too busy with ppl like u said lol on ther fones etc. Does my head in !


Yeah I got the same problem with getting off your **** and getting down to do it. Once I am in though and got my tunes pumping I get a good workout. I miss the cable too, dont have them but have got basically everything else I need.


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

demdelts said:


> Yeah I got the same problem with getting off your **** and getting down to do it. Once I am in though and got my tunes pumping I get a good workout. I miss the cable too, dont have them but have got basically everything else I need.


Abit of music always helps lol. Cables are hard to beat buddy, I use the garage on a day wen I can't get to gym or somthin like that and it does the trick like. I think belfast I missin a real gud proper weights gym for ppl who wanna work out proper and not just sit around talkin crap and takin up space ffs.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

biggerry said:


> I'm from just outside belfast mate but goin to pure gym atm, plenty of kit etc but always flat out around 5ish, hate havn to line up for a bench etc. I go some mornings and a lot better at that time but feel like I waste time standin around wen I go at 5. Just wondered if ther was a great weights gym I haven't heard off that wud maybe suit me better yano.


Can't pm you, what side of belfast? There's a few hardcore iron gyms that I know of.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

gerry im in dw in newtownabbey its not bad but im thinking of going to valhalla in carrick


----------



## D4Z (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm at LA Fitness, I got them to give me a decent contract.

LA Fitness Freedom (All LA Fitness gyms)

1 Year contract

£28 per month, no sign up fee and the first two months were £16.

I'm in there for it opening first thing and there is no one there, at nights around 6/7 there are idiots that take up the squat racks and sit on their phones with their duck face pout.


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> Can't pm you, what side of belfast? There's a few hardcore iron gyms that I know of.


I'm from just outside belfast mate, a gym in center of belfast or anywer in belfast that has proper kit and not full of knobs. Not sure why u can't pm me mate I'm new here maybe that's why.


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

johnnya said:


> gerry im in dw in newtownabbey its not bad but im thinking of going to valhalla in carrick


Carrick is abit far for me bro. Pure gym is wer I'm at rite now but vry busy at 5/6. You cnt fkn move somtimes


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

D4Z said:


> I'm at LA Fitness, I got them to give me a decent contract.
> 
> LA Fitness Freedom (All LA Fitness gyms)
> 
> ...


I was at LA mate but ther dumb bells don't go too high and they lackin so basic stuff ther IMO. Steam room and sauna is nice tho,I miss them


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Can't find their contact details but if you use the search function on here you'll find a member who runs the dungeon gym in east belfast ( also on Facebook) might be worth a look


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Im from Belfast and train at the valley (zest) its a great gym with everything u need and only £25 a month


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> Can't find their contact details but if you use the search function on here you'll find a member who runs the dungeon gym in east belfast ( also on Facebook) might be worth a look


Ill have a look cheers MRM..


----------



## biggerry (Apr 23, 2013)

skinso said:


> Im from Belfast and train at the valley (zest) its a great gym with everything u need and only £25 a month


Is it busy buddy?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I was there this weekend judging the NABBA NI show I found a pure gym whatever you do don't go there is was sh1t


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I was at the nabba at the weekend, good turnout this year. The valley is a good gym and its not that busy


----------

